# Looking for High Altitude Popover Recipe



## lockwomn (Jul 9, 2014)

Please help! I used to use a recipe that I found online that I believe was Bob Ballantyne's----does he read these posts?

I really miss having that recipe and have not been able to make popovers here in Boulder ever since I lost the recipe. 

Can anyone forward that recipe to me---or do you have one that works?

Melissa


----------



## daveomak (Jul 9, 2014)

http://prochefblog.blogspot.com/2006/10/high-altitude-popovers-3500-ft-rocky.html

http://prochefblog.blogspot.com/2007/01/high-altitude-popovers-goin-savory-in.html


Bob stops in "0n occasion"...   I googled these.... hope that helps......

Dave


----------



## venture (Jul 9, 2014)

Good find Dave!

I can't do much good with pastry at any altitude?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 9, 2014)

PASTRY !!!!!!   I thought I was lookin' up PASTIES !!!!!!   Things the kids stick up on the refer door....  :lurk:   .....    :biggrin:


----------



## lockwomn (Jul 11, 2014)

Dave,

Bless you thank you bless you thank you!

The first link you sent is exactly what I used to use but thought I'd "lost" forever! 

If we were neighbors, you'd get the first popover that's going to come out of the over tomorrow morning!

Melissa


----------



## daveomak (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks for the thought......


----------

